# broadheads



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

first.... has anyone used the new MUZZY fixed / expandable broadheads? if so what where the results?
i love muzzy 100 gr 4 blades and smoked numerous pigs and deer with them. 
i have had good luck with expandables on deer but never on a pig.

What are favorite broadheads for pigs? same as deer? 
favorite for deer? Rage? muzzy?...


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I shoot both but for deer mainly rage.....

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

I've shot a bunch of pigs with Rage heads, and they are lethal, but don't usually pass through. Two I killed this season were 70-80 lbs and the Rage passed through nicely, but those big boars are a different story. For those I'm going to evaluate some thick single bevel two-blades.


----------

